# Log home



## deeker (Nov 19, 2008)

Not my build or home. But I did split all of the logs on the Norwood LM2000.

All are Engleman Spruce. Standing dead, cut and hauled to the mill.

The front, facing east.





Two of the side, one part finished and the other waiting for the new split logs.









Soon to post pics of a small cabin I cut from telephone poles.

Thanks

Kevin


----------



## deeker (Nov 19, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> Nice looking house!
> 
> 
> 
> Much trouble with tramp metal sawing telephone poles?



The metal detector is my friend. The dust in the dry telephone poles is rough on the bandsaw blades. Dulls 'em fast.


----------



## Jkebxjunke (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## deeker (Nov 19, 2008)

It is the only horizontal band mill I have. We have a 18" vertical jet for cutting corbels.

The Norwood LM2000 that I own has a 23hp briggs. And 26' of track.

Hydraulics are not available for the norwood. I wish I had them, for a turning and dogging. Manual/push feed.

Kevin


----------



## busybeazz (Nov 20, 2008)

nice looking piece en piece style cabin I have bean thanking about this style log construction but I am leaning more to vertical log home.


----------



## slabmaster (Nov 20, 2008)

Nice looking house! I'm looking forward to seeing the cabin.I used old tele-poles for a barn out back and they worked just great.That was 20 years ago and they look like the day i put them in the ground. Mark


----------



## deeker (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks guys. Cabin pics soon.

Kevin


----------



## deeker (Nov 28, 2008)

*Cabin pics*

Wood is from telephone poles, and several spruce logs.


----------



## MJR (Nov 28, 2008)

Very impressed.


----------



## Texas Traveler (Nov 28, 2008)

Were the poles treated with anything when they were new & do you have any inside odors?
From the looks of the outsides I would like to see the results of pine tar.
But it would change the looks.


----------



## deeker (Feb 7, 2009)

*New pics inside of the small cabin.*

Not my build.






The loft.






Some of the blue stain ponderosa pine in the kitchen.











The inside will be paneled with Aspen boards.


----------



## TNMIKE (Feb 7, 2009)

*Your cabin roof*

Can you explain the construction on your cabin roof


----------



## deeker (Feb 7, 2009)

TNMIKE said:


> Can you explain the construction on your cabin roof



I hope, at least The owner, found a cabin built in the early 1800's that had a roof this way. The logic??? At least for the orginal cabin was simplicity.

Here, Bartel the owner wanted it to be as rustic on the outside as the cabin he had found. It is supported with logs as rafters, and high grade marine plywood and a huge amount of waterproofing and tar.

Kevin


----------



## TNMIKE (Feb 7, 2009)

*I was just curious*

I was wondering about what was under the logs you can see. I figured there had to be some kind of plastic or membrane or something. Ive seen old cabins made this way with tarpaper and moss. I always wondered how water proof they were.

Do you get any creosote smell in hot weather? I have a buddy in eastern NC who built one with creasote treated poles and his is pretty bad in the summer.


----------



## clearance (Feb 7, 2009)

Creosote is bad news, look around on the 'net.


----------



## deeker (Feb 7, 2009)

The telephone poles on the sides, while the bottoms were treated in creosote had almost no odor. I am cutting up some train trestles, that smell like hell. I hate creosote.


----------



## TNMIKE (Feb 8, 2009)

*Nice job on the cabin*

You are lucky there is no smell. The poles look pretty aged and that may be part of it. 

The cabin I mentioned that did smell used poles of a transmission line which are larger and treated to a higher degree of concentration than those on a distribution line. They were oozing the stuff durm warm weather. It burned my eyes to even go inside the cabin. No way would I want to live in it. 

I have also seen a deck made from sawn power poles that had the same problem. Youve got to pick the usage of those things.


----------



## deeker (Dec 3, 2010)

Bringing this one up too.


----------



## TraditionalTool (Dec 3, 2010)

clearance said:


> Creosote is bad news, look around on the 'net.


Only one thing dumber than building with it, and that's living in it.


----------



## deeker (Dec 3, 2010)

TraditionalTool said:


> Only one thing dumber than building with it, and that's living in it.



No argument with that.

The only creasote was on the bottoms of the poles. Which was cut off.

Only reason to cut with the creasote on the bottom is for lengnth of the log, easier to handle an 18 footer than a 13 footer. Fulcrum and leverage.

Need more support equipment.

The pole cabin has a frame and insulated wall inside of the logs, completely sealed from the logs. Notice how thick the walls are?


----------



## TraditionalTool (Dec 3, 2010)

deeker said:


> The pole cabin has a frame and insulated wall inside of the logs, completely sealed from the logs. Notice how thick the walls are?


That's an odd design. Might as well use log siding at that point, or "milled logs". For me anything that is milled and/or run through a moulder/shaper produces a piece of lumber, IMO.

Now, the pole cabin uses poles that were machined round, so kinda similar to me. Once you remove the natural profile of the tree and especially after you cut it up into smaller pieces, it's not a log any more. It is timber or as I point out in some cases no more than lumber. You will see mills advertise d-shaped logs, with an soft arch on one side and flat on the inside...I often wonder where do they get those d-shaped trees from?

Nothing wrong with timber framing, IMO, which I would do readily before I would use some milled and/or moulded/shaped logs. In fact I plan to build a carriage house with timber frame after I get the log house in place.


----------

